# iPads?  Tablets?



## Darren Emery (May 30, 2012)

Anyone using iPads or other tablets for field work?


----------



## Coug Dad (May 30, 2012)

I bought the new Motorola tablet.  Great for field work.  I can view the codes on Mad Cad and bring up drawings to review.  It is easy to enlarge sections of a drawing to get more detail.  Email is also right there.  I've only had it a couple of weeks and have a lot yet to learn.  I turn off the Verizon network and use wireless to load large drawing files to save Verizon charges.  It is very easy to switch back and forth between wireless and Verizon.


----------



## ICE (May 30, 2012)

Ipad...Lots of pictures.  There are many questions from contractors, owners and workman that are presented to the office.  It helps to have a picture.  I also have all of the codes from ICC.  That's handy enough but it doesn't get used enough to justify the cost of the setup just for that.  PDF files are out there for lots of stuff such as Simpson catalog and installation instructions for all kinds of equipment.  I use Goodreader for pdf files ....it reads at the level of a fourth grader.

I haven't used the ATT connection yet.  I tried out a Verizon MiFi and it worked but the data gets used too fast to be affordable.  If I need the internet I park at a car dealership and use their free wireless.  Ipads are not computers so don't expect too much.


----------



## steveray (May 30, 2012)

I have a motion tablet that I hate...poor visibility in daylight conditions, I do not see the bill, but I bet it is rediculous, and to access our permit software remotely, it has to be a dedicated connection and cannot access anything else unless I log all the way out and go to the internet on an entirely different login.....(our securities fault) but it still makes it very impractical....


----------



## FM William Burns (May 30, 2012)

No tablet here...I have just been using my Dell Axim  for about 10 years now and can store all the codes and drawings I need on a SD card for field use. I have all my inspection forms on it and I would like to have a bigger screen and photo ability but can't justify the purchase of a tablet or having to lug it around. I like that the Pocket PC fits in my pocket when I need two hands.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 14, 2012)

Acer W500P.

The city uses an all-in-one system for everything including permits.  It allows for inspections, notes, uploading of PDF files or pictures right into the individual permits, and I can print in the field via a HP officejet H470.  Type corrections in, they are immediatly in the system at city hall and accessable for future reference, and then print them out and hand them to the builder.  COO's can also be printed on site immediatly following a final inspection. I access it via an internet connection (currently verizon wireless in the field).  The one downside was that it requires a windows based system - windows 7 professional actually.  Anyway, the Acer W500P can be found online for around $500.00 if you shop around  ($500.00 was the magic number for me not having to request permission from city council).    Anyway, it is quite the little workhorse.  I would highly suggest looking at one if you need a windows based system.  If you don't need windows professional, the Acer W500 can be bought for a few dollars less.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 19, 2012)

iWish

iWish


----------



## paul hardy (Jun 20, 2012)

Have had an I pad for about two months works well I use a app for remote desktop allows you to access and use all the features on your desk top computer we are currently updating our software to One Solution that has a feature called mobile inspector using the I pad let you know how that goes.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 21, 2012)

I made the system I am using sound quite nice, I forgot to mention the down side - if I cannot get cell phone service, the I am severely crippled.  In the even that they main server at city hall goes down, once again, I am in the dark.  I have to get out the pen and paper and then do all of the data entry later when I have access again.  One day, the cable company messed something up and killed internet access in a small area of the city.  City Hall happens to be in this area.  Because my connection is internet based, I was unable to do anything with my tablet for 2 days (until the cable company fix the problem).

As nice as computers are, just remember that there are limitations.  Inspections actually take longer with it than they did with the old pen and paper concept.  At the same time, I spend significantly less time sitting at my desk doing paperwork.  Overall, the cencept of a tablet works for me, but it may not work for someone else.


----------

